# Технологии и коммуникации > Мобильный мир >  Китайцы создали смартфон с четырьмя сим-картами

## Irina

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

В Китае появился  смартфон который сразу использует  четыре сим-карты.

 Внешним видом новинка напоминает смартфоны BlackBerry канадской компании Research In Motion. Под экраном расположена QWERTY-клавиатура. Дисплей у OTECH F1 сенсорный, с диагональю 2,4 дюйма, сообщает Компьюлента.[more]

 Каждая из установленных в коммуникатор сим-карт является активной, что позволяет работать в сетях различных операторов. Однако сервисы третьего поколения (3G) устройство не поддерживает.

 В арсенале аппарата - контроллер беспроводной связи Bluetooth, интегрированный ТВ-тюнер, 12-мегапиксельная камера, а также FM-приёмник.

 Информации об ориентировочной стоимости смартфона и о том, будет ли он предлагаться за пределами КНР, пока нет.

----------


## Sanych

Они б лучше один нормальный сделали.

----------


## zaraki

точно, а то что ни телефон то пародия. особенно веселят циферки возле камеры..
тем не менее они все же лучше нашего веона =(

----------


## Sanych

И клавиша пробел по приколу не хилая

----------


## SDS

Их (китайцев) уже столько, что не удивлюсь если скоро выпустят и на сорок четыре    :1246746574645674567

----------


## Justin

ладно на две симки ... но на четыре то куда???

----------


## Irina

ну считай - лайф, МТС, велком.  Уже три))

----------


## Justin

не мне две вполне хватает)

----------


## Irina

вот и у меня два телефона)

----------


## Justin

а у меня один )))

----------


## AKON

Вот одного не понимаю зачем они во все тычут свой ТВ тюнер??))

----------


## kalita

> Вот одного не понимаю зачем они во все тычут свой ТВ тюнер??))





> вспомните, сколько раз расстраивались по поводу пропущенного просмотра фильма и т.д., а эти телефоны могут это исправить. (c)

----------


## AKON

> 


Если бы он ловил нормально и в цвете))

----------


## kalita

> Если бы он ловил нормально и в цвете))


ну не знаю у кого как, а мой ловит шикарно и в цвете

----------


## AKON

> ну не знаю у кого как, а мой ловит шикарно и в цвете


уЖАС

----------


## Mouse

> Если бы он ловил нормально и в цвете))


Вот буржуи!)) Неделю на ламповом телевизоре исправит все недовольства!

----------


## SDS

Купляйце нашае - беларускае.
Дапамагайце сваёй дзяржаве.

----------

